# PC, XBox or PS3? Which one and Why?????????



## Skelhorn (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi guys and girls,

Curious out there the number of people out there that actually play computer these days over the more popular and conventional gamming systems (Nintendo's, Xbox's, PS3's).

Personally I enjoy computers, you have more control with a mouse and more options with a keyboard (you can also use a PS3 or Xbox controller these days), PLUS there are more uses on a computer, also when a part gets old...aka Graphics Card, Mother Board, Processor or RAM you simply upgrade  Simple.

I am getting my computer back on track as of Thursday...the poor mechanical device has been out for too long...due to lack of funds and buying reptiles and other goodies....BUT it's a perfect time for the bad boi to be fixed...I have 4 days off work and many games to catch up on...
Crysis 2
Assassin's Creed Brother Hood/Revelations
Dragon Age
Modern Warfare
COD
Stalker Series
Etc, Etc The list goes on 

However I am really excited.
I have the computer plugged into a 24inch screen...I find with some games the oversized Plasma doesn't work as there is too bloody much on the screen too look at haha!

So overall what are your opinions and which gamming device do you prefer and why?

Cheers


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 4, 2012)

I have all 3 

Started of with an Xbox 360, had too many friends playing on PS3 so bought that (more for the blue-ray player though), BUT my favourite would be my ASUS Gamers Republic gaming laptop! I have now stopped playing the 360 completely, occasionally play Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 on the PS3, but am addicted to StarCraft 2 and Battlefield 3 on my Laptop


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 4, 2012)

NotoriouS said:


> I have all 3
> 
> Started of with an Xbox 360, had too many friends playing on PS3 so bought that (more for the blue-ray player though), BUT my favourite would be my ASUS Gamers Republic gaming laptop! I have now stopped playing the 360 completely, occasionally play Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 on the PS3, but am addicted to StarCraft 2 and Battlefield 3 on my Laptop





Hahaha thats another topic...Laptops Vs PC's lol If you can afford a laptop by all means good on ya  but I custom build my computer and works out deadly cheap and insanely quick! I have never played Starcraft! Battlefield 3 however...Fo Sure haha


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 4, 2012)

Well.... There should certainly be a few differing opinions on here.

I recently bought a PS3 and Skyrim... and now I have no life.... lol


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 4, 2012)

Rahni29 said:


> Well.... There should certainly be a few differing opinions on here.
> 
> I recently bought a PS3 and Skyrim... and now I have no life.... lol



Hahahaha No life can be good sometimes...in small doses! I have heard of Skyrim....hmm is it any good? Its a typical RPG right? What are graphics, gameplay etc etc like? I love Dragon Age (origin's, awakening and the 7 add ons) the characters attack smoothly and game play is excellent and gives many and many hours of gameplay...last time i played i clocked up 100 hours and still hadn't finished!


----------



## Shotta (Apr 4, 2012)

lol i don't have a preference really i play xbox 360, ps3, nintendo ds (go pokemon!!),pc just depends on the type of games for me


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 4, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Hahaha thats another topic...Laptops Vs PC's lol If you can afford a laptop by all means good on ya  but I custom build my computer and works out deadly cheap and insanely quick! I have never played Starcraft! Battlefield 3 however...Fo Sure haha



yea my brother custom builds his.. a bit hard to mave around for LAN parties though  I was considering getting him to build me one when my super generous loving wife bought my the gaming laptop as a surprise gift! Little did she know she now has to compete with the laptop for my attention  And mate... get on to Starcraft!!!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 4, 2012)

I love it. Graphics are pretty good. Extremely easy to get engrossed for hours. I like that it is so highly variable; heaps of quests and adventures and so many customisable aspects to your character. Everyone's different though so it may not be everyone's cup of tea. I've been pretty game deprived before now but it's very similar to Fall Out, only I like it more because of the mythological aspet - it's a lot closer to Norse mythology than life after a nuclear war...

P.S. I'm up to about 65 hours of gaming and there is heaps and heaps to do!


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 4, 2012)

Rahni29 said:


> I love it. Graphics are pretty good. Extremely easy to get engrossed for hours. I like that it is so highly variable; heaps of quests and adventures and so many customisable aspects to your character. Everyone's different though so it may not be everyone's cup of tea. I've been pretty game deprived before now but it's very similar to Fall Out, only I like it more because of the mythological aspet - it's a lot closer to Norse mythology than life after a nuclear war...
> 
> P.S. I'm up to about 65 hours of gaming and there is heaps and heaps to do!




Mate I would also recommend Dragon age. Give it a go and you will be super glad you did  MASSIVE



NotoriouS said:


> yea my brother custom builds his.. a bit hard to mave around for LAN parties though  I was considering getting him to build me one when my super generous loving wife bought my the gaming laptop as a surprise gift! Little did she know she now has to compete with the laptop for my attention  And mate... get on to Starcraft!!!




Yeah the power from PS's over laptops is not comparible so if you get a chance build that PC...You won't regret it


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks Skelhorn, I will look in to it  I think I should go play some Skyrim now.... Hmmmm...


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 4, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Yeah the power from PS's over laptops is not comparible so if you get a chance build that PC...You won't regret it



My laptop specs: i7, quad core, 16GB RAM, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 560M with 3GB GDDR5 VRAM.
Plays anything you can throw at it! (For now anyway ). Might get a PC further down the line once I've got some more space - damn reptiles take up too much


----------



## Recharge (Apr 4, 2012)

a console will never match up to an above mid range system (IE DECENT graphics card and cpu) 
games for consoles (and unfortunately those ported to pc from console) are dumded down so bloody much it's sickening (due to the limitations of a console control system)
not to mention a console will NEVER match bleeding edge pc hardware, because it's released every few months, bigger and better every time.
so yea, pc all the way for a serious gamer, and console for the casuals.
of course, it's slowly getting harder, because money from games is in consoles, so, ever so slowly, there is less invested into really good pc games programming  *sniff* it's a sad sad thing to see happen.


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a playstation 3, I quite enjoy it. I bought Mafia 2 the other day... and finished the game in two days 

Can't wait for GTA 5, I hope they have more motorcycles 

The only game I play on the pc is The Sims 3. Very addictive game, and I'm glad they've made it so much better than the first game, your sims no longer complain that they can't move because there's a plate in the way :lol:


----------



## Bax79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ps3, simple Bill Gates is a tool!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm happy enough with the PS3. The hackers get a little annoying from time to time, and the network shutting itself down due to other hackers compromising the system had me considering a platform change. Anyway, I'm still having fun with the PS3. Anyone who wants to add me, feel free - username: *C4_UNDERPANTS*


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 4, 2012)

I havent played anything in years but if Guild wars 2 comes out this year I'm going all out on a new computer and giving it ago. PC all the way!


----------



## Recharge (Apr 4, 2012)

Bax79 said:


> Ps3, simple Bill Gates is a tool!!



you Do know that bill gates has nothing to do with microsoft any more right?


----------



## Vixen (Apr 4, 2012)

Recharge said:


> a console will never match up to an above mid range system (IE DECENT graphics card and cpu)
> games for consoles (and unfortunately those ported to pc from console) are dumded down so bloody much it's sickening (due to the limitations of a console control system)
> not to mention a console will NEVER match bleeding edge pc hardware, because it's released every few months, bigger and better every time.
> so yea, pc all the way for a serious gamer, and console for the casuals.
> of course, it's slowly getting harder, because money from games is in consoles, so every so slowly, there is less invested into really good pc games programming  *sniff* it's a sad sad thing to see happen.



This. That is all.


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 4, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Hahahaha No life can be good sometimes...in small doses! I have heard of Skyrim....hmm is it any good? Its a typical RPG right? What are graphics, gameplay etc etc like? I love Dragon Age (origin's, awakening and the 7 add ons) the characters attack smoothly and game play is excellent and gives many and many hours of gameplay...last time i played i clocked up 100 hours and still hadn't finished!



lets just say if you want to finish all those other games, buy skyrim after.

took me ages to get off my lazy butt, stop playing skyrim, man up and play my copy of AC revelations. back to skyrim now though


----------



## Belv6 (Apr 4, 2012)

if u spend around $1500 you will have a computer that will run pritty much any game on the highest graphics + all the other advantages a computer has over a console


----------



## Recharge (Apr 4, 2012)

yes, you will Belv6, BUT, investing into separate hardware and building it yourself (or using a friend who can) you'll get a WAY better machine yet again, pre built systems are, quite frankly, rubbish.
now, don't get me wrong, they're not crap, they're just nothing on what you can build/have built for the same money (of curse, this requires knowing someone who actually knows about this stuff, and I don't mean your mate who thinks he does :lol:, somehow who REALLY does) so that limits it greatly for most people sadly  but it's possible. dell, HP, compaq, acer and pretty much the rest of the main stream market.
but there's a reason for that, it's "easy" and people want easy, so they kind of rip them selves off in the end.
but, that's the free market for you I guess.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 5, 2012)

lol pc games are always easy! lol whenever i plkay pc online there is always tools/hackers on pc lol what triple a titles that pc have that xbox an ps3 haven't lol gooo FInal Fantasy Franchise wooo Square enix is awesome

Try darksouls on insane


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 5, 2012)

I found my gameboy colour and have been giving that a workout lately I forgot how much of a pain in the *** not having a backlit screen can be.


----------



## Recharge (Apr 5, 2012)

would you like to try that again in English?


----------



## Wookie (Apr 5, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Hi guys and girls,
> 
> Curious out there the number of people out there that actually play computer these days over the more popular and conventional gamming systems (Nintendo's, Xbox's, PS3's).
> 
> ...



PC is better at everything.


----------



## JackTar (Apr 5, 2012)

three words - XBOX - Gears - Halo

Yeah of course PC hardware is better and it all looks shinier but you don't have to upgrade a console everytime a new game with better graphics comes out, a console you put a game in and it just works no installing and activating and playing online and all that crap.

I used to be PC all the way but it is just way too expensive and at the end of the day are you playing a game because of the graphics or the gameplay? Well personaly for me the graphics come after gameplay in the importance list.

If you buy a game for a console you don't have to check the box to make sure it is going to run on you three month old system, you know it will work regardless of how old the console is.


----------



## Wookie (Apr 5, 2012)

Bax79 said:


> Ps3, simple Bill Gates is a tool!!



Bill gates is a boss



Belv6 said:


> if u spend around $1500 you will have a computer that will run pritty much any game on the highest graphics + all the other advantages a computer has over a console



And if you build your own you could do it for half of that.



JackTar said:


> three words - XBOX - Gears - Halo
> 
> Yeah of course PC hardware is better and it all looks shinier but you don't have to upgrade a console everytime a new game with better graphics comes out, a console you put a game in and it just works no installing and activating and playing online and all that crap.
> 
> ...



You can get some of those games on PC for starters... Secondly, you don't have to upgrade, you just need to modify the settings (more flexibility with pc) and then it will still have better visuals than a console. Installing makes the game run faster, you do it once then probably save that amount of time in loading times anyway.

PC games not only have better graphics but IMO more immersive gameplay. Mouse > sticks. You mention games that only come out on xbox, quite often games come out on PC that end up getting game of the year awards and aren't on console/are terrible on console (any RTS). 

Just because new hardware is out doesn't mean you have to buy it. You can still run games at high settings just maybe not maximum. And that timeframe is about a year between cards not being able to run max settings.

As for graphics vs gameplay it is a bit of a non-issue because with pc you get both


----------



## JackTar (Apr 5, 2012)

So I can get Halo 3/Reach and Gears 3 on PC? Nope.

I would much rather sit in front of my enormous TV and play an xbox game with a controller than sit in front of a 21" computer screen and play a game with keynoard and mouse or even worse try and play it on my big screen whilst I balance a lagfest cordless keyboard and mouse on my lap somehow.

Unless you have a complete nerd den setup (which chicks looooove bye the way) and put you computer desk in front of your big TV.

No thanks I'll stick to using my computer for putting posts on forums and surfing the web.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 5, 2012)

JackTar said:


> So I can get Halo 3/Reach and Gears 3 on PC? Nope.
> 
> I would much rather sit in front of my enormous TV and play an xbox game with a controller than sit in front of a 21" computer screen and play a game with keynoard and mouse or even worse try and play it on my big screen whilst I balance a lagfest cordless keyboard and mouse on my lap somehow.
> 
> Unless you have a complete nerd den setup (which chicks looooove bye the way) and put you computer desk in front of your big TV.



Hey, I would think this is awesome, and am impressed when others have a beast of a PC haha.


----------



## Wookie (Apr 5, 2012)

JackTar said:


> Unless you have a complete nerd den setup (which chicks looooove bye the way)



Lol I bet nothing gets girls wetter than an xbox hahahaha! No comparison in performance you can admit however? Regardless of your personal preference.



Vixen said:


> Hey, I would think this is awesome, and am impressed when others have a beast of a PC haha.



I have a beast of a pc  hahaha


----------



## Shotta (Apr 5, 2012)

lol i use to go for pc's over consoles...then i took an arrow to the knee
now its xbox baby!


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 5, 2012)

Wholy crap what have i missed haha. yeah everyone is too their own. Lag is only if your computer is trying to outdo itsself and play more then it can handle...and even then these days a good mother board is $200, processor $200, Graphics card $300, Ram $100, Blueray DVD drive $150, harddrive $100 and case with powersupply $150...For $1200 you have a deadly machine that won't lag! Especially if you store all your crap on an external harddrive  like 50gig of music, photo's and the alikes. I love PC's plus HDMI is in all decent comps and laptops these days so a 21inch screen is in the past. Anything you want is possible, just like the PS3's and Xbox's.

I will give skyrim a go after i finish all the previous games. I need to get onto the Assassins creed games tho as Assassins creed 3 comes out in Oct this year and looks INSANE!

Firstly however I have an insane Craving for Dragon age, get the computer back tonight so will be doing nothing but that for the next 4 days HAHAHA  YESssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 5, 2012)

I doubt that anyone would disagree with the Wii being the most popular. However, I'm a PC guy. I use to own consoles and found they just don't offer the performance and flexibility of a PC.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 5, 2012)

PC hands down.

Another advantage PC has over console is being able to mod games. I mean as in adding stuff like more gore, or different cars in racing games etc. not being a dick and making god mode type of thing.


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 5, 2012)

Khagan said:


> PC hands down.
> 
> Another advantage PC has over console is being able to mod games. I mean as in adding stuff like more gore, or different cars in racing games etc. not being a dick and making god mode type of thing.




Yeah very true, I love it how PC games have way more graphic and refining settings...Can't go wrong!


----------



## JackTar (Apr 5, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> For $1200 you have a deadly machine that won't lag!



Buy Xbox 360 4GB Slim Console | Read Reviews | BIG W Online Store Australia


----------



## Bax79 (Apr 5, 2012)

Recharge said:


> you Do know that bill gates has nothing to do with microsoft any more right?



It's still his company right? poor bugger seen a battle on the horizon he couldn't win so bailed which left Mac with no opponent to battle, hence the reason iPhone sales alone equate to more revenue then the combined total of all of microsofts money earning ventures! 
Everywhere you look these days there is a big apple starring at you, be it walking down the street or watching the tv the apple is everywhere! Love it or hate it!
Wonder if bill has an apple a day to keep the doctor away?


----------



## Recharge (Apr 5, 2012)

right, no more wackybacky for you son! you've clearly been smoking too much 

time you got on google and looked a few things up 


> equate to more revenue then the combined total of all of microsofts money earning ventures!


_

Microsoft_ Q4 _2011_ by the numbers: $17.37B revenue, $5.87B _profit_

Apple® today announced financial results for its fiscal 2011 fourth quarter ended September 24, 2011. The Company posted quarterly revenue of $28.27 billion and quarterly net profit of $6.62 billion

so no, your numbers are quite clearly wrong.

and whilst apple is wide spread, it's also started losing ground in the iphone sector, android is gaining, fast.

they're very "hip" and "in" but they aren't anything special by any means, and people are starting to see that (slowly) android is showing what open source allows vs apples closed model, and it's making an impact.

and none of this is anything on the PC market as a whole, apples still haven't broken the 10% market barrier, their computer systems are fine for end users who don't want to do a whole lot (or specialised video editing), while the PC has an insanely huge software and hardware market backing it up, apple will never overtake them with their business model.


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 5, 2012)

Thats what she said!


----------



## Bax79 (Apr 5, 2012)

Recharge said:


> right, no more wackybacky for you son! you've clearly been smoking too much
> 
> time you got on google and looked a few things up
> _
> ...



Your come back is to refer to me as some type of drug addict? Random drug tests from the various mines I work for would beg to differ!
Your stats still show apple made more money, the info I was told was obviously a touch off the money, pardon the pun! Or am I reading the stats wrong because I'm a drug addict?
All my brothers are computer savvy, one of which has this beast that has like its own air con to cool it and I still prefer to use my Mac over it, I hardly play games these days, but when I do I prefer the comfort of my lounge chair with controller in hand watching my 60" screen, all paid for by my drug dealings to fuel my own personnel drug addiction!


----------



## Recharge (Apr 5, 2012)

no, my comeback is to indicate your outlandish claim as rather silly!, drug user indeed, stop being so precious.

yes they showed apple made more money, I never argued that, YOU argued the iphone alone made more than Microsoft, I just debunked it that's all  
Microsoft is a small part of the PC market now, Intel Revenue $43.6 billion almost trice both microsoft and apple together!. 

as a parting comment, I'm sure your brothers system is real neat "thumbs up"  
GTX 680's Quad Sli  - Overclockers Australia Forums this guy has 4, yes FOUR of the (nearly) fastest graphics cards you can get.. but he's just greedy!
and you want a BIG screen? how about 152"? 
Million-dollar TV goes on sale - Yahoo!7
(yes, that's a woman standing next to it looking like a dwarf lol)

and then you end with more wounded pride over perceived attack of "drug user"? man, grow up!
I'm done for the moment  *hugs*


----------



## Bax79 (Apr 6, 2012)

I take all drug references to myself as personnel as I don't condone the rubbish!! Gotta love when people make insults and then try and justify it by saying people lack sense of humour, my uncle passed away due to addiction, I have every right to be offended and as for growing up I think I've showed my level of maturity through my posts, have I not?


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 6, 2012)

great bring the damn debate to APS you wicked man  Personally ill play anything with bf3 on it, lol but i own an xbox, dont care much for which platform i play on, but PC sounds fun, to bad i only have a laptop with 2gigs of ram ((The stuff that makes it go? lol))


----------



## Recharge (Apr 6, 2012)

Bax79 said:


> I take all drug references to myself as personnel as I don't condone the rubbish!! Gotta love when people make insults and then try and justify it by saying people lack sense of humour, my uncle passed away due to addiction, I have every right to be offended and as for growing up I think I've showed my level of maturity through my posts, have I not?



no, it's a perceived insult, not an intended insult, there's a difference.
and you may have a right to be offended, but by reacting in this way, and denouncing me as having given an insult because you see it that way, you then insult every person here that has used a drug at one time or another, should they too be incensed and outraged? (do you include all drugs? even legal ones? because a large number of people are addicted to over the counter medications, many die from them too)
anyway, this is totally off topic, so I'll end it here.
my condolences to for your loss.


----------



## Wookie (Apr 8, 2012)

People keep talking about playing on your tv in a lounge chair with a controller. PC can do that too.... except better :lol:


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 10, 2012)

Wookie said:


> People keep talking about playing on your tv in a lounge chair with a controller. PC can do that too.... except better :lol:




Agreeeeeeeeeeeed 
Doesn't take much these days....a $20 HDMI cable and your 99% of the way there...dam just have to plug it in now


----------



## Virides (Apr 10, 2012)

PC is to Console as Manual is to Auto transmission... sure auto is easier, but manual can do more lol


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought Battlefield 3 (PS3) on the weekend and am getting positively smacked :lol: I can't fly the jets (let alone land them) and am just as bad in the choppers (I feel sorry for the poor buggers who jump in as a passenger thinking they are teaming up with a great pilot) :lol: As soon as I jump into a tank the enemy must lick their lips and yank out every bloody bazooka, rocket and C4 they can get their hands on. Still, the maps are huge and when I get used to it, it'll be great!


----------



## Vixen (Apr 23, 2012)

Ewwww BF on console.... ewwwwwwwwwwwww lol.

BF should have only ever been on PC. They are good for a bit of fun, but if you ever want to get into in competitively with a clan - PC is the way to go.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 23, 2012)

I had no problem playing competitively on my basic ADSL connection - our clan ranked in the Top 3 in Australia for 3 years running, so we must have been doing something right haha.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 23, 2012)

Set up your account in Africa, works fine then :lol: :lol:


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 23, 2012)

No lag issues for me.. playing infantry only for the time being (BF), once I get used to it will try the other modes. It's crazy fun! I currently suck big time though! Emphasis on the 'currently'


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 23, 2012)

Pythonize said:


> lyer



True


----------



## Skelhorn (May 4, 2012)

Still have not played BF yet. I will get onto it soon


----------



## Marzzy (May 4, 2012)

For the value and money I'd rather buy an Xbox then waste another 6000 on a pc


----------



## Skelhorn (May 9, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> For the value and money I'd rather buy an Xbox then waste another 6000 on a pc



6000 on a PC? What the F did you own? My mate just custom built his running a a new top of the range AMD quad core 4.3ghz processor, 16gig ram, water cooled Monster and it set him back $2500 inlcuding everything, blueray dvd player, twin Nvidia Graphic cards, twin 24inch screens, tower with 1200watt power supply etc etc etc.
I just spent a 'whopping' 85$ on my PC recently getting it back upto scratch and it plays (for eg) Crysis 2 Full graphics without even a second of delay. Plus graphics are smoother and plays and loads quicker then the typical 3 year old (newist version) of the Xbox 360!


----------



## NotoriouS (May 9, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> For the value and money I'd rather buy an Xbox then waste another 6000 on a pc



$6,000?!?!?


----------



## Vixen (May 9, 2012)

Someone got ripped! That's why you build your own!


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

I've got 3 x-box's, a Wii, a dsi, an ipad, macbook air and a pc and only ever play games on my pc  Before anyone asks, the xboxes are only used as media centre extenders and the Wii sucks


----------



## Recharge (May 9, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> For the value and money I'd rather buy an Xbox then waste another 6000 on a pc



who pays 6 grand on a PC? my last upgrade was $750 for an I7, motherboard, ram and kick **** video card.

and I can tell you, it craps all over any console for power, performance and usability.

but then, it's all in what and who you know, I build my own, so it's a LOT cheaper than by dodgy name brand systems (dell, hp, compaq, and all the other crap like them)


----------



## MrBredli (May 9, 2012)

You people are all living in the past man. Consoles, laptops, pc's pfft! ... The future of gaming is with smart phones... i got a Nintendo 64 emulator on my android. Super Mariokart FTW! Yeah baby!


----------



## Kc_read (May 9, 2012)

6 grand on a pc would be my dream,
I just built a computer for a mate that would put mine to shame and he spent 2.5k
I'm running an AMD FX 8150, 8mb Corsair Vengeance ram, Radeon HD 6990, 3tb of Black Caviar and green if i remember rightly, 128mb SSD and that cost next to nothing.
Only issue i have is the cooling, the Corsair H50 just doesnt cool this cpu the same as it did the phenom...

back on topic.. Im a mixed sort of guy I love console rpg and racing games, but i still love pc for the more in depth style games and having an arsenal of keys at the tips of my fingers.
....and you just cant beat mobiles these days have all my old favourites from super nintendo back in the palm of my hand, go final fantasy 5


----------



## Marzzy (May 9, 2012)

Well its OLD now but

Remember that it's OLD Now
Build it all myself

Op
Windows 7 Ultimate

CPU
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @2.83GHz

Ram
Crucial 4X2Gig Sticks with the LEDS
(Imported from the US)

MB
AsusTek Computer INC Rampage Formula LGA775

Graphics
ATI Radeon HD 4870X2

HDDs
500G western digital black
500G Seagate
300G velociraptor 10,000RPM

Optical Drives 
Pioneer DVD RW
Another one 

Sounds 
Creative xi-fi elite pro ?? (can't remember the model its the top of the line one with the box that also sits outside and the card inside as well)

Screen 
Samsung 26.5 inch screen

Network 
D-link ( fastest network card ) 
Got it not to long ago probably newest thing lol.

PSU
850watt decent PSU no cheap china ****. Not pulling it out to get the brand

Case
Antec 1200 ( it's heavy) 

This was about 5 odd years ago.
-Our dollar wasn't near the US dollar
-The GPU was one of the first Dual Core Cards
-velociraptor HDDs were not cheap 
-my sound cost me nearly 1000 you can't beat it come over I'll show you it's the movies in my house.

It all adds up in the end I couldn't afford a keyboard or mouse....


----------



## Skelhorn (May 10, 2012)

Recharge said:


> who pays 6 grand on a PC? my last upgrade was $750 for an I7, motherboard, ram and kick **** video card.
> 
> and I can tell you, it craps all over any console for power, performance and usability.
> 
> but then, it's all in what and who you know, I build my own, so it's a LOT cheaper than by dodgy name brand systems (dell, hp, compaq, and all the other crap like them)




Agree, anyone that buys from retail stores like joyce, or normans I feel very sorry for them, Umart and gamedude and anything else out there like these stores sell computer parts cheaper or same price as Ebay...trust me I have looked. And they usually will build you your computer for 80-100 which means that you then have guarentee on your product (even tho building it yourself can be fun).
Like I said my mates machine for 2500 included everything from scratch, even a gamming mouse and keyboard and he only spent 2500. we timed it....10 seconds from the time you press the on button until you can have music playing through Itunes! Pretty deadly if you ask me 



Marzzy said:


> It all adds up in the end I couldn't afford a keyboard or mouse....



Hahaha that would suck, I always buy from Umart. They are solid!


----------



## Kc_read (May 10, 2012)

Here in wa we have 2 choices Austin Computers or PLE, i still remember my first pc i built for myself back at the start of the athlon days, cost me about 500 for all the basics cpu, ram, motherboard and gpu and that was a beast at playing those games back then.
Also forgot im running everything in a Corsair Graphite case wasnt too expensive but is the best case ive ever used or seen friends use.

Any suggestions on a psu's? Im at the point where a 750 doesnt cut it, at this point im going corsair because from my experience they are of great quality

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recharge (May 10, 2012)

for a suggestion of a PSU, you first have to outline your system build, what parts you have.
unless you have dual or quad video cards and a heap of drives, 750w should be more than enough.
what brand is your current PSU? 
I have an antec 850w and I have an I7 960, sabertoothx58 gt 560, xfi gamer soundcard 1x2tb 2x1tb 1x500g 3x300gig drives and still have plenty of power left.

though I wouldn't suggest an antec (they've gone downhill in recent years) but it's still served me well in the last two years. 

Best PSU/Power Supply - PC Gaming 2011 - 2012 for a starting point.


----------



## Skelhorn (May 10, 2012)

Also Remember however some Graphic cards or other computer components have a minimum power supply recommendation. Mine recommends a power supply no smaller then 700watt so I got a 750 to be safe. What is recommends I suggest the next one up, that way there is always plenty of leeway  
I use Thermaltake. I have a thermal take tower running 3 4inch fans and a thermaltake 750 lite powersupply 

Everyone has choices on brands etc so stick with what you know 

My wife said no to me haha I want a Goliath! But oh well! Maybe I can get a scorpian


----------



## Marzzy (May 10, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Agree, anyone that buys from retail stores like joyce, or normans I feel very sorry for them, Umart and gamedude and anything else out there like these stores sell computer parts cheaper or same price as Ebay...trust me I have looked. And they usually will build you your computer for 80-100 which means that you then have guarentee on your product (even tho building it yourself can be fun).
> Like I said my mates machine for 2500 included everything from scratch, even a gamming mouse and keyboard and he only spent 2500. we timed it....10 seconds from the time you press the on button until you can have music playing through Itunes! Pretty deadly if you ask me
> 
> 
> ...



I used megaware mainly there in Sydney.
I would buy everything from Newegg if they posted to Australia. 

Computers slow down as soon as you start putting **** on em.


----------



## Skelhorn (May 10, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> I used megaware mainly there in Sydney.
> I would buy everything from Newegg if they posted to Australia.



Just checked out their site...yeah they look cheap ha.


----------



## Marzzy (May 10, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Just checked out their site...yeah they look cheap ha.



Sarcasm ? Or they are ?


----------



## lil_timmy (May 10, 2012)

Built a rig in 2010 which consisted of;
Cpu: Amd Phenom II x4 925 2.8ghz overclocked to 3.8ghz
Motherboard: Asus M487td evo
Ram: Gskill - 8gb ddr3 1666mhz
Video Card: ATI 5850HD xxx
HDD: 80gb OCZ Vertex 3 SSD for win7 and 2TB WD Caviar Green for storage
PSU: Corsair HX650w
Case: Antec 902
Monitor: Samsung 2443
Keyboard:Logitech G19
Mouse: Logitech Mx950
Speakers: Logitech z5500
Soundcard: XFI Titanium

Still a very stable and quick computer but will be upgrading again soon, after i get my Jungle Python, hehe.


----------



## Marzzy (May 10, 2012)

lil_timmy said:


> Built a rig in 2010 which consisted of;
> Cpu: Amd Phenom II x4 925 2.8ghz overclocked to 3.8ghz
> Motherboard: Asus M487td evo
> Ram: Gskill - 8gb ddr3 1666mhz
> ...



Not a bad system. What did that set you back ?


----------



## lil_timmy (May 11, 2012)

Cpu, mobo, ram, video card, psu and case was about 1400 i think, then the rest of the stuff i got over time


----------



## konp69 (May 12, 2012)

> PC, XBox or PS3? Which one and Why?????????



All three of them. Why? Because, as Ben "Yahtzee" Croshaw put it: I'm white enough to afford all of them.


----------



## JackTar (May 15, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Also Remember however some Graphic cards or other computer components have a minimum power supply recommendation. Mine recommends a power supply no smaller then 700watt so I got a 750 to be safe. What is recommends I suggest the next one up, that way there is always plenty of leeway
> I use Thermaltake. I have a thermal take tower running 3 4inch fans and a thermaltake 750 lite powersupply
> 
> Everyone has choices on brands etc so stick with what you know
> ...



And this is just another reason consoles rock, it comes with the only power supply you will ever need. Oh did I mention Halo 3/Reach and Gears of War 1,2 and 3?


----------



## Recharge (May 15, 2012)

*Skelhorn, what card did you get that recommends a 750w PSU?
reading one of the latest OCAU reviews of a quad gtx 680 (the latest cards) setup, and the entire system used only just on 1000w at full load, so yea, I highly doubt any single card could require THAT much power.
*
GTX 680's Quad Sli  - Overclockers Australia Forums for full details.


----------



## Kc_read (May 15, 2012)

Recharge said:


> *Skelhorn, what card did you get that recommends a 750w PSU?
> reading one of the latest OCAU reviews of a quad gtx 680 (the latest cards) setup, and the entire system used only just on 1000w at full load, so yea, I highly doubt any single card could require THAT much power.
> *
> GTX 680's Quad Sli  - Overclockers Australia Forums for full details.



AMD Radeon HD 6990 Graphics
Exactly what i have in my computer, I'm upping my powersupply ready for when its crossfired


----------



## Recharge (May 15, 2012)

Radeon HD 6990 4GB Power and Thermals | bit-tech.net
looks like real world power usage is much lower (not surprising really)
434w at full load, how in hell they suggest 750w is beyond me, unless they're accounting for serious overclockers and power users? (you know, 8tb hard drive set ups, 32" monitors and other fun stuff  )
I suppose it's best to cover the largest of bases for them though.

but considering you're looking at crossfire, then you'll probably end up using what you are aiming for.
just make sure you really look into it all, both AMD and Nvidia have been having issues with SLI setups with some games (it differs which each brand) 

I'd suggest looking through some of the OCAU threads on the matter, there's a lot of hidden information and issues you should really know before jumping in.


----------



## lil_timmy (May 16, 2012)

I think it's 434w just for the GPU itself and doesn't count the wattage for cpu, motherboard, ram, hdd and all the other stuff you have in your pc


----------



## Recharge (May 16, 2012)

that is what I was referring to, the card alone, the rest of the system doesn't use all that much.
i7 cpu is about 300w at full load (unless you're running SERIOUS stuff this will never happen)
Ivy Bridge Debuts: Intel Core i7-3770K Review > Power Consumption - TechSpot Reviews
hard drives are like 10w each, motherboard bugger all.


----------



## Skelhorn (May 16, 2012)

Recharge said:


> *Skelhorn, what card did you get that recommends a 750w PSU?
> reading one of the latest OCAU reviews of a quad gtx 680 (the latest cards) setup, and the entire system used only just on 1000w at full load, so yea, I highly doubt any single card could require THAT much power.
> *
> GTX 680's Quad Sli  - Overclockers Australia Forums for full details.



Sorry mate meant 550W. Its was just a little 275GTX. Good in their time, still good, plays Crysis 2 on full graphics without any lag or issues!


----------



## Recharge (May 16, 2012)

no needs for sorry dude  haha it's not like I was raging out and throwing chairs and stuff  THIS TIME!!!  
it's all good *thumb up*


----------



## boxhead1990 (May 16, 2012)

so who really loves it when you spend a bit of money on a new pc just to realise a slightly overclocked dual core amd thats 4 years old plays battlefield 3 on high settings with a gigabyte nv440 with a gb of dd3??? btw iv only got 2gb of ram too lets just say this thing is forever exceeding my expectations because theres no game i cant play with a resalution of 1440 x 900 or needing to reduce it lower then high settings any ways next week im going back to wow and buying diablo 3 as the open betta the other week showed how good it really was so its worth buying starcraft 2 imo sucks lol they pretty much removed the offline skirmish for it -.-"


----------



## Recharge (May 16, 2012)

I take it you haven't plays any recent games then? 
I haven't either! lol 
I doubt any game in 2011 will play well at that res on that machine at full settings.

edit: stupid mistakes! ugh!


----------



## Skelhorn (May 17, 2012)

my machine plays Crysis 2, Black Ops, other newest Modern Warefare etc etc all on highest settings and 1920x1080 resolution and I built that computer back in 2008. Its only a quadcore 2.4ghz, 4 gig ram, windows xp, 275gtx, 750watt power supply, and a few other little things, trick is to also keep as much crap off your computer, I have 3 hdd installed and the main one only has basic programs, the other ones have all my downloads and games,


----------



## Kc_read (May 17, 2012)

To really test your settings run crysis in the hardcore graphics patch, skyrim etc. Then you'll know where you stand. Sometimes you dont realise how much slower you running till you compare it to a better machine. I used to have an Athlon x64 with some nvidia card thouht it was awsome till i killed it and upgraded 

I doubt a card from 2008 could be running full MSAA and AA but im probably wrong. Theres also the fact that your running a fairly low resolution making it easier


----------



## Recharge (May 17, 2012)

you're not "wrong" but it's sure as heck not going to run skyrim at max settings, you need like dual cards (or one dual GPU card) of epicness to do that (and a kick **** CPU).

GPU = graphics processing unit, or in simpler terms, two brains.

mind you, if you're happy with how your games run, then you really don't need to worry.
I'm playing 10 year old games so I don't need that kind of awesome, none of the newest games does anything for me  I love my dungeon seige2 ! funny it's the only RPG I like.

I wish they had done more expansions for it  and opened it up to modding. blah!


----------



## yeah1526 (May 17, 2012)

i like pc because you can use emulating software for all your old favourites on snes, gameboy, psx, n64, dos, etc.


----------



## Kc_read (May 17, 2012)

Recharge said:


> you're not "wrong" but it's sure as heck not going to run skyrim at max settings, you need like dual cards (or one dual GPU card) of epicness to do that (and a kick **** CPU).
> 
> GPU = graphics processing unit, or in simpler terms, two brains.
> 
> ...


Thats probably why it runs so well on on mine, just powers through every game effortless, yet im still more prone to just using it as a media centre atm, and playing Tales of phantasia on my phone


----------



## lil_timmy (May 17, 2012)

I would only really test my hardware with crysis or battlefield 3. Bethesda have such bad rendering and texturing in their games, hence why a lot of machines don't really run it that well, in my opinion.


----------

